# Switched to a REEL mower!



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Hey everyone, finally made the switch and have a few questions.

New mower is a Tru Cut C-27!

First of all, I have an irrigation system, I water 1" every Monday at 5 AM, i do my own lawn treatments/fertilizer and cut the grass twice a week - so I have no complaints and it looks great! Very thick and healthy! Was keeping it around 1.75" as a guess with my rotary.

I switched to a reel mower and cut it around 1". I knew I'd have some "scalp" spots taking that much off, but what is the best way to transition this now and get it all back dark green at the new SHORT height? Cut every 2-3 days, or let it grow a bit first before cutting again? I have now cut it three times this week and there's still some yellow or brown spots. Or should I just cut it higher this year and scalp again next spring before going so low? You think my yard needs leveling? It seems pretty flat but I have no idea, its definitely bumpier than mowing carpet. Here's some pics after the third cut this week with the reel. This is around 1-1.25"


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Welcome to the forum! Glad to have another reel mower user. I looks like your grass if off to a great start.

If you are looking for your grass to green up nicely you need to scalp a few notches below where you are expecting to maintain the height. 
Your're going to notice more bumps in your yard the lower you mow. I'm sure it could use some sand but I would focus on the green aspect first. If there are any large divots you can always spot level with a bag of sand before getting into a big leveling project. With that being said, feel free to jump in head first, many people here have. 
Sounds like your staying on top of the watering and fertilization treatment nicely. Remember to adjust that 1" sprinkler based on how much rain you get.

Post a pic of your TruCut when you get a chance. I always like to see the different set ups and everyone loves a good mower picture!


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Appreciate the advice! Here's some shots taken closer up. When I was cutting before with my rotary it was a dark dark green! I know it will look better with the reel, but what do I need to do to get it to green up? The pictures here were taken the same day as the ones above, just a different angle to show the problem areas better! Should I scalp it down real low now and then let it grow from there? Or is the middle of the summer not the best time to do that? Want it back green!!!


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Also, the mower was just sharpened and backlapped professionally as well as aligned.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Nice! To have it green up your going to have to up the height following the scalp.

If you like the height of the grass now....
Drop the height two notches to scalp(ideally catching the clippings)
Give it some fertilizer and water
Set the handle back to the desired notch to let the leafy green leaves come back.

It may take a week or two but the work will pay off.


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Alright got it, so scalp it down low?! Even when it's 90 degrees out now think it'll recover?


----------



## MarkV (Mar 22, 2017)

Kustrud said:


> Alright got it, so scalp it down low?! Even when it's 90 degrees out now think it'll recover?


You'll be fine. Bermuda is pretty tough. It might take 2 weeks to bounce back.


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

I too have a C27 and this is common(volunteer) Bermuda mowed in the bottom hole(3/8"-7/16"). Some of the yellowing spots are from an MSMA application.


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

Here's a pic from the other side(over near the fence).



ETA...It's greener in person than it is in the pics. It's not super green, but it just looks better in person.


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Alright, cut it all off! Here we go....


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Kustrud said:


> Alright, cut it all off! Here we go....


Ahhh, that beautiful brown  now just hit it with a little fert and water. It will be lush and green in no time!


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Another addict in the making... :crazy:
:thumbup:


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Sweet!! Keep us updated on how it's looking!! I'm not far behind you, going to try and have a reel mower by next month and do the same!


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Kustrud said:


> Alright, cut it all off! Here we go....


Congrats!

What HOC did you scalp at? What will the maintained HOC be?


----------



## Sidney (Jun 12, 2017)

Awww man, that's why my whole lawn isn't greening up. I wish I would have known about this 2 weeks ago when I dropped my HOC. I want to maintain at 5/8" but I see I should have scalped to the next lowest level, which would have been 7/16". I guess I will go back to 7/8" for the remainder of the year and just remember this next year.


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Scalped pretty darn low, probably 1/2" or so. I'll maintain it around one inch I'm guessing. Filled in irrigation ditches today too with some sand and compost. I'll get a new pic tomorrow!


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Here it is, scalped horizontally too to be more even. Filled in "trenches" from irrigation install with sand/soil mix.

I through down some fertilizer and watered the heck out of it too.

Cant wait to see what it looks like in a week or so.

I can't cut the strip on the sidewalk any lower really, so didn't scalp it as you can see haha!

Also in the process of replacing a tree in that front island , builder-grade tree didn't make it.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Keep at it, and you'll be amazed before the end of July!


----------



## lagerman72 (Feb 14, 2017)

Kustrud said:


> Here it is, scalped horizontally too to be more even.


This will be looking solid in a few weeks, especially with some fert and water!


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Thanks guys! "Threw" down some fertilizer is what I meant! Just saw that.....


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

What height should I be able to safely cut at? Lawn has never been leveled but seems decently flat. Def some bumps here and there but it's decent. Go for around 1" I guess??


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Start there if you are nervous. I would scalp it and then go over it with a bagger so you can get rid of as much loose debris as you can. Then you will be able to evaluate whether you can go lower. Remember, you will need to scalp lower than you plan on maintaining. I will bet that you end up trying for 1/2". 

Edit - just caught that you already scalped. Raise the mower two notches and you should be good for maintenance.


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Got it, thank you!

**Couple of questions**

1. Can I put Ironite down the same time I fertilize? 
2. I use standard Scott's Turf Builder for fertilizer - is that ok or is there something better for the same price roughly?
3. Is Celsius weed killer safe when its 90+ degrees out? I'm having a hard time finding anything that is....
4. I literally dont have any weeds at all (except for a hill in the back) but I'd like to keep it that way! I put pre-emergent down in March and planned on doing it again in September - is this correct?

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Kustrud said:


> Got it, thank you!
> 
> **Couple of questions**
> 
> ...



I think so.
There are probably cheaper fertilizers that will do what the Scott's is doing for you. You could probably save some money by shopping at a supply house like SiteOne, Ewing, or similar. 
Yes, but I think they recommend NOT using MSO (methylated seed oil) with it when temps are high.
That is the same pre-e plan I use - just make sure you don't exceed the max annual application rate.


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Appreciate the advice! What is up with the seed oil? Is that what you have to mix this stuff with?


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Can I mix it with water?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

MSO is a surfactant/penetrant that can be added to the mix to increase the efficiency of the herbicide. The solution is still mixed in water.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Kustrud said:


> Appreciate the advice! What is up with the seed oil? Is that what you have to mix this stuff with?


MSO is an adjuvant that is added to the Celsius mix to enhance performance. It basically helps the herbicide penetrate the plant leaf. The Celsius label calls for about 1oz of MSO per gallon for difficult to control weeds.

A non-ionic surfactant (NIS) may also be used.

ETA: Spammage beat me to it.


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Ah gotcha, thank you for the info!

Here's a progress pic - 4 days after scalping.....lots & lots of water! (Two heavy waterings per week)

Cut the grass today, took 30 seconds - all I had to cut was the strip on the sidewalk haha!!! 
(Cut after the pic)


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

The green is coming!!!


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Nice!! It's coming back!! I'll do mine as soon as my roller shows up! Prob next week sometime!


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Here's another a couple days later!


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

And tonight!

Absolutely LOVE the reel mower. Yard looks completely different! I use it in the back on a large hill too but I cut it much higher. Even back there looks completely different already. I can't wait to see in two more weeks. I hope I can get it all dark dark green in the front nice and short!!


----------



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

Hows that lawn looking?


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Did the new pic work? It's already looking pretty darn good I'd say!


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

This will help paint the picture. This is over 7 days or so I think from scalping as low as it's go.

Planted a new tree too!


----------



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Nice Work Kustrud!


----------



## southernguy311 (Mar 17, 2017)

Excellent progress.


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Here's the new mower!


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Finally, haha! It looks like it's in good shape.

If you care about looks....
The parts for the chain guard door are about 10 bucks. I just ordered some. 
The v shaped rusted piece above the reel costs about 18 bucks.

I contemplated buying the v shaped piece but decided not to.


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Good to know, where can I order them?


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Dolphin Outdoor Power is where I have bought my parts in the past.


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Thanks!

Progress pics..


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Looks great. It didn't take too long to get greener than your neighbors again.


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

It really came back quick! We've had tons of rain so that helps!


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Nice!!! Doing mine Saturday or Sunday!!! My roller came in today!! Pumped!!


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Progress! Cross-cut it yesterday! (still some lines from irrigation trenches)


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Looking good man!! Can't wait for mine to get green again!! (Scalped Saturday)


----------



## jrbreeland (Aug 4, 2020)

I'm looking to do the same. Is August too late to scalp? I'm not going too low yet but would like to go from 1.5" rotary cut to 1" reel mower. 
Could I just cut at 1" or should I still drop it 2 notches for the first cut?


----------



## SunnyBermuda (Oct 16, 2019)

Welcome to the reel club!! Great advice from everyone! Just wanted to say WELCOME!


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

jrbreeland said:


> I'm looking to do the same. Is August too late to scalp? I'm not going too low yet but would like to go from 1.5" rotary cut to 1" reel mower.
> Could I just cut at 1" or should I still drop it 2 notches for the first cut?


You're still going to have to do a HOC reset to get it from 1.5" down to 1". I'd scalp it down to .75" at least but .5" would be better. Then you can maintain at 1".


----------

